# Going PII against my best advice



## johnspack (Aug 4, 2009)

Looking for ideas on 790 mobos with sb750 southbridges on them.  I have an old athlon x2,  so I'll have to replace everything.  Would like to start with a transition board that can use both ddr2 and 3,  and am2 and 3.  Seen the boards starting at $179,  so prob well over 200can after taxes.  I have to save up 2 disability cheques to do this....  I see ddr3 is cheap now,  but I'd have to buy it.  I have to do this in stages.  Help?


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 4, 2009)

955 BE
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103674

Crosshair 3
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131392

Trident 4gb DDR3
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231259

total : $490


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 4, 2009)

Only board I know of that will do what you want.

JetWay JHA08


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Aug 4, 2009)

There are still more than a few boards out there that can unlock cores on the triple and dual core chips that have working disabled cores.  Stay away from DFI if that's what you're going after, doesn't seem like there are too many success stories with them.  I tried an open box DFI for my bro's build with a tri core, didn't work.  Could have been the processor but from what I've been reading at many sites, they don't have much luck.  I even tried with earlier beta bios, etc.  Some were very unstable even with the system at stock.

Edit:  At least the open box MB was ~$70 cheaper and he won't know the difference really between a quad and a triple.  I still had to try though.


----------



## BraveSoul (Aug 4, 2009)

Jetway board seems good, but lower price is suspicious and no reviews, do ur research. As for cpu, 955 is definitely the one at this second. u will probably try to use ur current ddr2 memory?
if yes then dd3 will only get cheaper and faster.  don't forget those tasty combos on newegg
and keep an eye on that 965 coming our way :0)


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 4, 2009)

Just to clarify.  I wasn't recommending the board.  I just checked for boards that support both DDR2 and DDR3.  Its not exactly a normal request.  There are 3 other boards that do the split support, and I can dispel some questions right now.

You cannot have both DDR2 and DDR3 installed at the same time.
The board splitting support will not hinder Dual channeling.
There should not be any compatibility issues if your process only supports one DDR2 (just have only DDR2 installed).

I honestly recommend sticking with one or the other.  If you are trying to save some cash and you already have DDR2 RAM, then get an AM2+ board.   If you have the money to spend, get a new AM3 board.  Don't get a board just cause it supports both.


----------



## tastegw (Aug 4, 2009)

i was looking into getting a jetway when i was putting together my pII system, but after vewing their website i changed my mind. it was not very user friendly (atleast if your on my side of the pond).

asus products are great, but i will stay away from them aswell for the same reasons, many many times i have had problems in the past with asus's website trying to find a bios update or something, it felt like their site was hosted by a really crappy server because it would "hang" way too often for me.  until its fixed, asus is a nogo for me.  

not trying to be a fanboy here (and i know evga doesnt make the best AMD boards) but i wish all the big brands had nice sites like evga does, its so easy to use when you need to find something other than specs. AMD's site is also easy to use when looking for drivers.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 4, 2009)

Do Not Unlock Cores.
You have been warned.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Aug 4, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Do Not Unlock Cores.
> You have been warned.



Now that's just a complete load of crap.... unlock away, just make sure to test for absolute stability.  It's your system, no one's going to come and arrest you for unlocking a core.  As for messing up your machine, make sure to determine if the unlocked cores (if you are lucky and able to unlock them) are stable on a fresh install before trusting all your data on the system.  It would also be a smart move to back up your system periodically in the first few days and weeks on an unlocked system.


----------



## erocker (Aug 4, 2009)

THe only harm you can do in unlocking a core is create instability. An unstable system can mess with boot files and the like. It's not going to happen most of the time, but in TheMailMan's case it did.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Aug 4, 2009)

erocker said:


> THe only harm you can do in unlocking a core is create instability. An unstable system can mess with boot files and the like. It's not going to happen most of the time, but in TheMailMan's case it did.



Exactly, the same goes with overclocking in general.


----------



## livehard (Aug 13, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Do Not Unlock Cores.
> You have been warned.



+ 4 million


----------



## LittleLizard (Aug 13, 2009)

I find pointless unlock cores on a tri core, on the p2 x2 it is reasonable but it kills your temp sensor so i have to say no.

as for the mobo get asus, gigabyte or msi. neither will disappoint you


----------



## johnspack (Aug 14, 2009)

I feel kind of bad now,  I'll be waiting on the pii build for now, finances dictate a p5q-pro mobo and an e8400 for the time being.  First trip to the dark side since my first 8088 powered pc with a 20 mb hd!  I'll be asking lots of stupid newbie intel ocing crap.....  such as,  do I need to plug in both 4 pin mobo connectors from my psu,  if it's dual core,  only needs one right?  or should i just plug both in...  see?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 15, 2009)

If the board has an 8 pin and the PSU has a 8 (or 4+4 pin), use it.  It is most likely not necessory, but do it if you can anyway just to save headache and questions.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah,  I'll just plug them both in.  Now I just need memory sub-timings from the mushkin rep,  and I'll be set!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 15, 2009)

johnspack said:


> I feel kind of bad now,  I'll be waiting on the pii build for now, finances dictate a p5q-pro mobo and an e8400 for the time being.  First trip to the dark side since my first 8088 powered pc with a 20 mb hd!  I'll be asking lots of stupid newbie intel ocing crap.....  such as,  do I need to plug in both 4 pin mobo connectors from my psu,  if it's dual core,  only needs one right?  or should i just plug both in...  see?



e8400's are still $165+ you could have picked up a PII 945 for that price. Granted your in Canada, but I can't imagine a e8400 is cheaper than a PII 720, I'm not sure of prices up there though.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 18, 2009)

Just priced out a 945(only $20 more than a 720) + a good am3 mobo + half decent ddr3 ram,  after shipping and taxes,  right around $700 can for a decent ocable pii rig.  Versus $340can all told for the p5q pro and a pre-lapped e8400.  This is just to keep me up and running however,  so I'm still going to build a pii rig when more money comes down the road....  plus I'm just really curious how far intel systems have come since my 8088 powered pc many years ago!


----------



## johnspack (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm going to prove myself right,  I have a bet with myself.  This little lapped beastie chip will do 4.1-4.2 stable and I will be able to show screenies of it.  I think my mushkies will clip 1200,  so I'm looking at 1333 or whatever fsb.  Can I force 1600fsb on this chip?  e8400+ p5q pro with ketts modded 2102 bios.  I need this to become reality,  and help or advice?  I have a zalman 9700,  as5,  and a lapped e8400.  Should be able to stay under 1.44v?


----------



## angelkiller (Aug 24, 2009)

Are you asking if you can do a 400MHz FSB with a E8400 under 1.44v? If so, then *YES*.

I was able to hit 4.3GHz (478x9) @ 1.35v with my E8400. If all you want is 4GHz, just do 450x9 @ 1.3v.

Lemme see if I can find my BIOS screenies.... I had the same mobo.

EDIT: Screenies are for 4.3GHz.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 24, 2009)

it depends... C0 will need ~1.36v for 4.0 and top out at around 4.1

e0... well... the motherboard is the limit there.  4.0 at ~1.3v as angelkiller said


----------



## aCid888* (Aug 24, 2009)

I should of PMed you about my E8400 I have laying around, it would of OCed for you just as well as it did (still does) for me...I guess its a little late now though.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 27, 2009)

The e8400 I'm getting has already hit 4.05ghz by Buck.  I'm going to push it further I guarantee!


----------



## johnspack (Aug 29, 2009)

first easy attempt at 3.6ghz!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 29, 2009)

johnspack said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090828/cpu3.6.jpg
> first easy attempt at 3.6ghz!



Go Pete, Go!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 29, 2009)

that chip will do more. You can check newegg.ca for their prices but you could be good with your P2.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 29, 2009)

I already know this chip and mobo will do 4.05,  I think I can do as much as 4.2 on this thing!


----------



## Steevo (Aug 29, 2009)

I love my 940, cool easy overclock, and fast as funk, plus it is cheap.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 29, 2009)

Because of Buck,  this cost me less than half what a proper pii setup would have cost.  I'm running 3.6 default now,  crysis stable.  I know I can do much better still.  I still want a pii system,  but it's too much cash for me right now.....


----------



## erocker (Aug 29, 2009)

Your current system is very nice. You don't need the PII, but they are fun to play with.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 30, 2009)

Having bizarre problems.  Can't install win7 or vista.  Don't know why.  But under xp64,  it just keeps going faster!  ;


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 30, 2009)

Got my e5200 up to 4.2ghz so far still tweaking though. That 8400 ought to do at least that. Had my e7200 and e8400 to 4 ghz too these things run great.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm still fighting to get it stable at 3.8,  not sure why.  I dropped my fsb strap to 266,  and used most of the settings I've seen posted here and other places. It does 3.6 24/7 stable at stock cpu volts.  My last attempt at 3.8 resulted in my needing to do a cmos reset... arrg.  Other than that,  win7 64 is just stupid fast on this.  The matrix controller set to volume writeback is very fast,  my old nforce controller was giving me 120MB/s av,  this one does 200MB/s av.  I set up xp64 first,  now I'm getting win7 64 up to speed,  so I'll be busy for awhile!  Can these cpus do 3.8-4.0 24/7 stable,  or is it just suicide runs?


----------



## johnspack (Aug 31, 2009)

Heheh,  my vantage score jumped from 13k to 15.1k with video card at same settings  as it was in the athlon system.  Wonder how high I can get from this 280?


----------



## angelkiller (Aug 31, 2009)

*MORE VOLTAGE!!!*

Seriously. Go to 1.3v and see how far you can go on that.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 31, 2009)

i would not go over 1.4v short term and 1.35v 24/7. What kinda temps you getting so far Pete?


----------



## johnspack (Aug 31, 2009)

For now I'm staying at 3.6,  it's plenty fast.  Temps I'm not happy with right now,  but first time installing an hsf on an intel cpu.  I screwed it up!  Upto 53c when gaming,  I've seen as much as 60c on stress testing.  Oh well,  first time!  It does 3.6 at stock volts,  so I'll leave it until I get it right...


----------

